# Recommendation for OBDII scanner



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Looking for suggestions for a decent somewhat basic OBDII scanner that will read codes. I'd also like to have the ability to clear codes if needed? I'm not wanting to spend lots of cash. 

It would be used mainly on Fords, and a couple of Toyota's. I'm not wanting to spend a lot of cash.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Ryan
After reading a lot of reviews , I bought the Actron # CP- 9550 Pocket Scan Plus a few months ago and have all ready used it around 12 times to trouble shoot and/or reset engine lights , twice used to reset computer to pass inspection . LOL 
In fact I just got it back from my sister who used it on her sons car to get a sticker , and turn off a pesky light for a fellow teacher .
When I bought mine they were $ 89.99 at both Auto Bone and Advance Auto . 
http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...-code-reader-actron_99994267-p?zoneAssigned=1
BUT
Sears had them on SALE for $ 59.99 . ( So I naturally raced to Auto Bone ) 
heres Todays Price at My Sears , Or wait for a bigger sale 
http://www.sears.com/actron-cp-9550-auto-scanner-obd-ii-pocket/p-00981238000P

Bob

Ps
I have used it on a Durango , Toyota , Infinity , but I don't know what my sister used it on , but it reset the light for an inspection sticker .


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

If you don't need it right away. Watch the Advance Auto Parts web site or if you have a store close. They put OBD II scanners on sale at 1/2 price a few times a year. Then you can buy a really good one. Anytime I get a check engine light I just take it to AutoZone or Advance. They scan for free. I just disconnect the battery for a while to clear codes. Then do a bunch of start / drive / shut down cycles. Drive 50 miles and your golden! I just did it with my F-250. It had a EVAP code from a hole in the tank. Repairs don't work real good in the cold.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Bandit;1618314 said:


> Hi Ryan
> After reading a lot of reviews , I bought the Actron # CP- 9550 Pocket Scan Plus a few months ago and have all ready used it around 12 times to trouble shoot and/or reset engine lights , twice used to reset computer to pass inspection . LOL
> In fact I just got it back from my sister who used it on her sons car to get a sticker , and turn off a pesky light for a fellow teacher .
> When I bought mine they were $ 89.99 at both Auto Bone and Advance Auto .
> ...


Thanks. I found some on Amazon for $66.14. I am out of town this weekend. I bought a 97 Expedition for 500. It has a couple of COPs not working, with a terrible misfire on one maybe two cylindrs I want to try to tackle it myself. The coils I am comfortable tacklilng. I don't think I want to tackle the plugs.



MickiRig1;1618339 said:


> If you don't need it right away. Watch the Advance Auto Parts web site or if you have a store close. They put OBD II scanners on sale at 1/2 price a few times a year. Then you can buy a really good one. Anytime I get a check engine light I just take it to AutoZone or Advance. They scan for free. I just disconnect the battery for a while to clear codes. Then do a bunch of start / drive / shut down cycles. Drive 50 miles and your golden! I just did it with my F-250. It had a EVAP code from a hole in the tank. Repairs don't work real good in the cold.


That is also a good idea. It is something I've been wanting to add to toolbox for a while now.

Here's one I found on Amazon last night.
http://www.amazon.com/INNOVA-3020-D...5?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1362918813&sr=1-25


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

If you're _only_ looking to scan and clear standard OBDII codes, you can often get a basic unit for under $20 from Amazon or eBay. Right now I see that it's $24 on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001LHVOVK/ref=nosim/?ascsubtag=FWbmr03c&tag=fatwalletcom&linkCode=as1









There are a million different listings for it and dozens of different brand names, so just do some browsing and searching for OBDII scanners, the ones that look like that are apparently all just the same repackaged/rebranded unit. The only difference is there was one that supported CAN-bus and one that did not. CAN-bus is a newer OBDII protocol than ISO, VPW, and PWM, and if you have vehicles from 2006+ there's a good chance you might need CAN-bus support.

Mine came from Harbor Freight back in 2007 or so and still works great. The only problem is, while basic codes and erasing were enough to do the most important OBDII work I had to do, I still wanted more. I always want more. I got a ScanGauge II in 2008 (and for someone looking for similar functionality now I'd recommend the much cheaper UltraGauge). I still want more than that but I just don't have the budget for anything better, nor is it important enough that I could scrape up said budget.

There is also a cheap Bluetooth unit that will interface with your smartphone, tablet, or computer, but I hear that some of those have trouble with some Fords. If you get one that doesn't, it will probably give you more features at about the same price. Eventually I'm going to grab one of them. Besides logging live data on the phone/tablet/computer, I hope to access ABS and SRS codes.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

A bluetooth capable scanner was the next thought I had.


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

I use a generic bluetooth scanner from ebay, linked with the app called "torque" on my smartphone. It works very good. You can read and delete trouble codes, get real time information like air/fuel mixture, even 1/4 mile times, or how far down you have the accelerator pushed. 

The scanner was $22 shipped.
Torque was a $4.95 app on my phone. 

This is the kind of bluetooth scanner I use. Go to e bay and search for this.... ELM327 v1.5 OBDII OBD2 Bluetooth .... Mine has the black plastic case with the orange/blue label.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

rebelplow;1618492 said:


> I use a generic bluetooth scanner from ebay, linked with the app called "torque" on my smartphone. It works very good. You can read and delete trouble codes, get real time information like air/fuel mixture, even 1/4 mile times, or how far down you have the accelerator pushed.
> 
> The scanner was $22 shipped.
> Torque was a $4.95 app on my phone.
> ...


Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I forgot about the lap top versions. We have 4 lap tops, a tablet and a Mac book. Think I will look into them. Live data would be cool.


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

I picked up mine from Harbor Freight Tools and used it a few times over the years and am happy with it.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111001215823?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

This is the best does everything OB2 ABS SRS Live feed Check Tranny codes
Tells the code and the part item on the screen No need searching on the pc for codes
I bought mine from the ebay link saved about 200 vs the local stores 
I used it many times since I bought it well worth it
My 99 5.4 had a mis but wouldn't show a code But on Live feed it showed 2-3 wasn't firing the same has the other 6
I had to buy 2 coil packs that fix the mis
On my 02 5.4 had ABS senor go bad it was a easy fix since it told me what wheel it was on 
Its already saved me few dollars


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

MickiRig1;1618884 said:


> I forgot about the lap top versions. We have 4 lap tops, a tablet and a Mac book. Think I will look into them. Live data would be cool.


If I could find something that would with my iPad or iPhone that would be best.

I just bought a 97 Expedition with a 5.4 it has a misfire. The far back coil packs usually seem to be the usual suspects. So I've been studying how to best get to the packs to swap them out or get them out to test them. My 05 F150 has the 4.2 and in a years time I've put 20,000 miles on it and not a single issue.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

RJ lindblom;1618938 said:


> If I could find something that would with my iPad or iPhone that would be best.


There are definitely iOS apps to work with those bluetooth units.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

theholycow;1619045 said:


> There are definitely iOS apps to work with those bluetooth units.


I saw a couple on the APP store yesterday. The reviews where not the greatest.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

I did some looking, with the bluetooth scanners they don't seem to work on apple products, unless you do a jailbreak. So for snow I will stick with a conventional scanner. 

If I get a PC laptop, I will get a bluetooth scanner.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

I picked this one today.

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-canobd2-diagnostic-tool/p-00987702000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

RJ lindblom;1619960 said:


> I picked this one today.
> 
> http://www.sears.com/craftsman-canobd2-diagnostic-tool/p-00987702000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


Guess who makes that one for Craftsman 
its a knock off of Innova You should spent extra and got one that does the Live feed and ABS SRS codes
I use to have one you bought not a Craftsman model but the Innova model which has same spec as one you bought 
I thought at the time all I need. I found out later it wouldn't read a lot things

The Live feed is super nice. Freeze frame sucks

Good luck on your scanner


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Antlerart06;1619977 said:


> Guess who makes that one for Craftsman
> its a knock off of Innova You should spent extra and got one that does the Live feed and ABS SRS codes
> I use to have one you bought not a Craftsman model but the Innova model which has same spec as one you bought
> I thought at the time all I need. I found out later it wouldn't read a lot things
> ...


That sounds about like my luck. For a first time out the gate I am crossing my fingers.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Antlerart06;1619977 said:


> Guess who makes that one for Craftsman
> its a knock off of Innova You should spent extra and got one that does the Live feed and ABS SRS codes


While I agree that ABS and SRS codes would be great (I even asked for suggestions earlier in the thread because I really really want them), I don't think there's one on the market that would match the phrase "should have spent extra" when the one he bought was $98. The one that was posted in response to my query was $225 from ebay. Sure, 2 1/4 times as much is technically still "extra" but that's generally not in the same person's budget...

I guess what I'm saying is, please prove me wrong by posting one that retails for $125.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

theholycow;1620070 said:


> While I agree that ABS and SRS codes would be great (I even asked for suggestions earlier in the thread because I really really want them), I don't think there's one on the market that would match the phrase "should have spent extra" when the one he bought was $98. The one that was posted in response to my query was $225 from ebay. Sure, 2 1/4 times as much is technically still "extra" but that's generally not in the same person's budget...
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is, please prove me wrong by posting one that retails for $125.


You're right, the ABS and SRS codes would have been nice. I had a budget in mind, In my case, I've only had one ABS issue in 15 years of driving vehicles with ABS and airbags, never any airbag issues or codes pop up. Only one ABS code show up, due to a wheel speed sensor losing connection to the ABS computer after a hub failure.

Not sure if it is good clean living, I put about 20,000 a year on my main pickup. My wife does about the same on her car. My hope is, I don't need to use my scan tool all that often, but it is there if I do.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Yeah, that's similar to my experience. If you have GMs, an ABS code is very likely to come from a wheel speed sensor and they are easy to test with a meter that can read AC in the ~500 millivolt range. It takes a few minutes to jack up a wheel, connect a meter, and spin the wheel, but that's not the end of the world.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I bought a very nice used "basic" obdII scanner of the Snap-on truck in the past. It was one he took in on trade and it had a lot of functions. It was a Mac brand. I have since upgraded to a used solus for a bit more money. I think I only paid $100 for the used Mac scanner. It might be worth checking with a local tool dealer...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

theholycow;1620125 said:


> Yeah, that's similar to my experience. If you have GMs, an ABS code is very likely to come from a wheel speed sensor and they are easy to test with a meter that can read AC in the ~500 millivolt range. It takes a few minutes to jack up a wheel, connect a meter, and spin the wheel, but that's not the end of the world.


If you had a scanner to tell you which one it is be faster then, Your way is a guessing game you have 4 wheels Going take you more then a few mins to find right wheel Sometimes might be the sensor under the hood on the Brake value block
Wouldn't it be faster and smarter to have the right tool for the job.

Sorry for trying help out

Good Luck RJ on you scanner you will enjoy it


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Antlerart06;1621390 said:


> If you had a scanner to tell you which one it is be faster then, Your way is a guessing game you have 4 wheels Going take you more then a few mins to find right wheel Sometimes might be the sensor under the hood on the Brake value block
> Wouldn't it be faster and smarter to have the right tool for the job.


I agree 100%, it's a pain in the butt, although you only have to do it to two wheels...the rear wheels are handled by the VSS in the transmission and if that fails you'll have plain OBDII codes clearly identifying it, as well as specific symptoms. Therefore, you only have two wheels to do. It takes less time than driving to a shop to use their scanner. Still a pain in the butt. I guess on a FWD car you'd have four wheels to deal with.

Anyway, I was just pointing out that it's neither impossible nor a huge undertaking, for the guy who just bought equipment that doesn't tell you which one.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Antlerart06;1621390 said:


> If you had a scanner to tell you which one it is be faster then, Your way is a guessing game you have 4 wheels Going take you more then a few mins to find right wheel Sometimes might be the sensor under the hood on the Brake value block
> Wouldn't it be faster and smarter to have the right tool for the job.
> 
> Sorry for trying help out
> ...


You're right about the ABS and SRS. For the 97 expedition it has been a huge help already. This is my first tool, I will get whatever use I can out of it. I will know what to look for next time I am in the market. I am almost thinking of keeping it in glove box in case something comes up while I am out and about.

I appreciate the insight and advise. Thumbs Up


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

theholycow;1621420 said:


> I agree 100%, it's a pain in the butt, although you only have to do it to two wheels...the rear wheels are handled by the VSS in the transmission and if that fails you'll have plain OBDII codes clearly identifying it, as well as specific symptoms. Therefore, you only have two wheels to do. It takes less time than driving to a shop to use their scanner. Still a pain in the butt. I guess on a FWD car you'd have four wheels to deal with.
> 
> Anyway, I was just pointing out that it's neither impossible nor a huge undertaking, for the guy who just bought equipment that doesn't tell you which one.


Well I had to read up on Chevy I own Fords 
On Chevy trucks you have a ABS sensor on each wheel 
Your VSS is a speed sensor for the speedometer What I read it has nothing to do with the ABS braking system

I see you have a 02 GM Did you know there a recall on your truck for the ABS sensors on all four wheels


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Antlerart06;1621694 said:


> Well I had to read up on Chevy I own Fords
> On Chevy trucks you have a ABS sensor on each wheel
> Your VSS is a speed sensor for the speedometer What I read it has nothing to do with the ABS braking system
> 
> I see you have a 02 GM Did you know there a recall on your truck for the ABS sensors on all four wheels


I can assure you that you've gotten incorrect information. The rear wheels do NOT have ABS sensors. I've had my rear brakes all apart and replaced both front ABS sensors, I've gotten codes (using my mechanic's scanner) when my ABS system misbehaved, I've tested without the scanner, I'm intimately familiar with this system in my truck. From the manual:


> • Wheel speed sensors (WSS) - As the front wheels spin, toothed rings located at each wheel hub interrupt magnetic fields in the wheel speed sensors. This causes each wheel speed sensor to generate an AC signal. The EBCM uses these AC signals to calculate the wheel speed. The wheel speed sensors are serviceable only as part of the wheel hub and bearing assemblies. Any imperfections in the toothed ring, such as a missing or damaged tooth, can cause an inaccurate WSS signal.
> 
> • Vehicle speed sensor (VSS) - The input signal for rear wheel speed originates at the VSS. The powertrain control module (PCM) receives rear wheel speed input from the VSS and supplies this information to the EBCM.


The VSS is used for the speedometer, but it's also used for ABS, Auto-4WD, traction/stability control, etc as equipped.

The recall is just to try clean corrosion from the sensor mounting surface. It doesn't say anything about my truck having 4 sensors, although if they issued a blanket recall for multiple vehicles then it may say to work on all 4 for the sake of vehicles so equipped.

Here's what the rear brakes look like without the calipers, pads, rotors, drum-in-hat parking brake shoes, and parking brake hardware:


----------



## aczlan (Jan 10, 2009)

RJ lindblom;1619064 said:


> I saw a couple on the APP store yesterday. The reviews where not the greatest.


IIRC, with an apple device,you need a wifi scanner such as: http://www.amazon.com/IOBD2-Wireless-Scanner-Iphone-Reader/dp/B008US9J9W rather than a bluetooth one

Aaron Z


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

aczlan;1623066 said:


> IIRC, with an apple device,you need a wifi scanner such as: http://www.amazon.com/IOBD2-Wireless-Scanner-Iphone-Reader/dp/B008US9J9W rather than a bluetooth one
> 
> Aaron Z


I saw those when I was looking. If there would have been a better description on amazon I might have tried one. I might try one down the road.


----------

